# CHerry Crotch Slab Coffee Table



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Have an order for one of these and scored a wonderful piece from a larger slab. Depending on how this goes, the client will want me to make something from the other half.

So, I've checked the cracks with nicely grained walnut bowties and poured 2 part epoxy to fill in a bark inclusion/void running in the piece. I want this to be pretty translucent when light hits it. Its really neat looking.

My big dilemma right now is three or four legs. I want them splayed at 10 degrees and I am having some difficulty visualizing how this this should reconcile itself. Cutting and fitting them today to get a sense of composition. Will post more pics as this comes along.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

NICE chunk of wood!!!!


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

That is going to be a GREAT build!! All eyes are on you!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I like the center inclusion. As far as the legs goes, it looks like 3 would compliment the shape of the slab. 
Can't wait for the outcome.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

I keep seeing these "bowties" or "butterflies" to tie down cracks and splits. Is there a video on how to do these? Are they routed in?


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice Chunk.
The epoxy will essentially glue that barked crack.
I suggest you pour lacquer thinner on the surface.. It will tell you what a lacquer or epoxy finished color will look like. You might be surprised. It richens the color drastically


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Da Aardvark said:


> Nice Chunk.
> The epoxy will essentially glue that barked crack.
> I suggest you pour lacquer thinner on the surface.. It will tell you what a lacquer or epoxy finished color will look like. You might be surprised. It richens the color drastically


this will be a tung oil/varnish finish. i don't mess with lacquer.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Dominick said:


> I like the center inclusion. As far as the legs goes, it looks like 3 would compliment the shape of the slab.
> Can't wait for the outcome.


yeah, i settled on three legs. just need to work out the placement.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

legs are gluing to the rails, brand burned in to the top, all sanded, almost ready to assemble... tomorrow is go time!


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

this is what I went with underneath. I laminated the rails alternating ring direction which should provide some additional strength if this starts moving. I have another rail section I'm preparing to be extra sure.

legs are four side tapered with 5 and 65 hand planes and sanded smooth.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

landman said:


> I keep seeing these "bowties" or "butterflies" to tie down cracks and splits. Is there a video on how to do these? Are they routed in?


Yes, go on youtube and look up "bowtie inlay router".


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

last coat just went on the bottom. top is done. 

this really came out beautifully. I'll post images of the top when my friend photographs it on Thursday.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking forward to that!


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

If the bottom looks that nice I look forward to seeing it right side up. :thumbsup:


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Here she is...

Mighty proud of this one.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Be proud it's beautiful. 
Did you do a poly wipe on? How many coats?
Looks clean.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Be proud it's beautiful.
> Did you do a poly wipe on? How many coats?
> Looks clean.


6 coats tung oil/varnish mix - formby's brand.


----------



## paintr56 (Dec 31, 2006)

Stunning. I love coming here just for the inspiration.

Jim Bunton


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Very nice, and so is the photography for it.


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

Excelente save !


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

That's a good looking table. The color is great, and I am sure even better in person. Does this table have a home yet, are you keeping it, or are you listing it for sale?


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Phaedrus said:


> That's a good looking table. The color is great, and I am sure even better in person. Does this table have a home yet, are you keeping it, or are you listing it for sale?


This one was a custom order. Really nice people. They gave me some parameters and then the freedom to do what I wanted. 

It's a super simple table, elegant in its own way. The hardest part was finding that slab. I still half of it too. Client is thinking about having me make something else from it.


----------

